# Calor Infrarrojo



## elyanyta (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola, soy completamente nueva en esto y necesito saber varias cositas.

1° Es posible producir calor infrarrojo con los leds de infrarrojo?
2° Si es posible a que frecuencia se produce? y si no es posible con que tipo de elementos puedo producirlo?
3° Necesito que sea un sistema pequeño y con posibilidad de diferentes temperaturas, eso es posible?

Gracias


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola elyanyta

Deberías especificar el rango de temperaturas a generar y que potencia. 
Ya que quieres generar calor por infrarrojo deberías utilizar resistencias o lamparas incandescentes, pero depende de la potencias que quieras desarrollar.

Perdon, donde queda Clombia?, cerca de Colombia?. ja ja 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2007)

elyanyta dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy completamente nueva en esto y necesito saber varias cositas.
> 
> 1° Es posible producir calor infrarrojo con los leds de infrarrojo?



Si, pero de muy poca intensidad (Energia)



> 2° Si es posible a que frecuencia se produce? y si no es posible con que tipo de elementos puedo producirlo?



Depende del led infrarojo, habra que consultar el datasheet de estos para ver la frecuencia de emision



> 3° Necesito que sea un sistema pequeño y con posibilidad de diferentes temperaturas, eso es posible?



Si es para realizar un experimento o demostracion, te aconsejo una lampara infrarroja (Esta diseñada par mejorar la emision en este rango)
La manejas con un dimmer, este ultimo circuito lo encuentras en el foro.
La lampara es la que se usa en restaurantes para mantener la comida caliente, o en tratamientos dermicos, procesos industriales, Etc.
La compras en casas especializadas de lamparas.


Edit

Reglas generales de uso del foro	

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.
2. Utiliza títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc.
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador.
5. No crees un tema nuevo para contestar uno ya abierto. Responde con la opcion "Publicar respuesta".
6. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.

Por favor corrige el titulo


Edit II

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-31915376-infrarroja-lampara-250-w-osram-yg-e-kinesiologia-medicinal-_JM_


----------



## elyanyta (Nov 17, 2007)

Bueno primero gracia spor lo de COLOMBIA ajjaa y ahora si poniendome seria.

Voy a contarle sun poco del proyecto para que sepan q es:

Soy estudiante de Dieño industrial y estoy haciendo mi tesis. Estoy trabajando con conductores de camiones y como ayudarlos a relajarse mientras manejan y el diseño final es un espaldar que vibra y genera calor infrarrojo. 

Ahora lo que mas me preocupa es el sistema de calor infrarrojo pq el de vibración es (a mi manera d pensar) mas sencillo.

Bueno las diferente sintensidades que queiro manejar son:
0-10 °c
10-20 °c
20-30 °c
30-40 °c
40-50 °c

Ahora, como los dos me recomiendan usar lamapras de calor infrarrojo, me inquieta es saber si estas son pequeñas. es que el problema es que el objeto que les digo diseñe no es grande.

Ahora si los leds si generan calor pero de poc aintensidad, podría generar una buena intensidad con varios no?


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola elyanyta

Si el dispositivo final va en el asiento del conductor, podrías hacer un circuito calefactor como el de las frazadas o fajas eléctricas en el respaldar del asiento.

Respecto a los rangos de temperatura, me parecen algo grandes los últimos. Por ejemplo, cuando comienzas a quemarte los dedos y no puedes mantenerlos en la fuente caliente, la temperatura está a unos 50°C.

Resumiendo un poco las cosas, si bien dices que el sistema debe ser pequeño, deberías aclarar que es para la parte de control. 

Otro punto importante es el consumo de energia del sistema, el cual deberá ser entregado por la batería del vehículo y . ojo con eso. Es como que el sistema se podrá utilizar mientras el vehículo está en marcha, permitiendo recargar las baterías con el alternador.

Para el control de potencia de calefacción deberías utilizar un sistema de tensión variable con una fuente conmutable, evitando de esa manera grandes disipadores y reduciendo el tamaño final de la unidad de control (especificación del proyecto).

Espero te sirva esto, saludos y suerte.


----------



## elyanyta (Nov 17, 2007)

gracias voy a considerar bn lo de las temperaturas pq pues no c q tan alta llegue a ser la temepratura si el objeto no esta en contacto directo con la piel.

También voy a considerar el medio de alimentación para el objeto 

De casualidad sabes como funcionan esas frazadas?

Graciasssssssssss


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2007)

Si deseas conseguir calor en el asiento, lo puedes hacer en 2 pasos, al encender el vehiculo (Motor frio) calientas con resistencias electricas integradas al tapizado de la butaca.
Con el vehiculo en funcionamiento (Motor caliente) puedes circular el agua de la calefaccion por la butaca.

Al utilizar el agua, ahorras energia

En ambos casos agregas algun tipo de control para evitar cocinar al conductor


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 17, 2007)

Yo me orientaria mas hacia las resistencias, dado que la cantidad de calor y la temperatura se hace mucho mas sencilla de controlar.
He visto un monton de tipos de resistencias, algunas rigidas y otras flexibles que se venden en los comercios de partes automotrices para calentar ciertas partes de los autos donde el invierno es muy crudo.
Yo pondria pequeñas resistencias con reguladores de corriente ya que estas ya funcionarían con los 12V del sistema electrico del automovil.
Quizas eso te ayude un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## JAVIERTXU (Ene 6, 2008)

En mi opinión se debe ir a un sistema como el mencionado de frazadas eléctricas ajustado por un regulador de tensión. La potencia máxima no puede ser muy alta, tal vez 200 W, hay que pensar que se difundirá entre la espalda del conductor y la parte trasera del respaldo. En cualquier caso es cuestión de ir probando, lo más sencillo es ir midiendo las temperatura del tapizado con una  cámara termográfica . En cuanto a la idea que se apuntaba del agua yo lo veo complejísima (el asiento se reclina, se echa hacia atrás, ...) y además los coches Lexus tiene calefacción en los respaldos por resistencias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 6, 2008)

El sistema de las sabanas es un simple hilo de nicrom.

Oyta solucion que se puede prantearse es utilizar una peltier, esto permitiria tener un aire acondicionado sillar.

La peltier tiene la ventaja de con solo cambiar la polaridad cambia de frio a caliente.
Pero como es una placa ceramica pequeña necesitarias poner unos tubos de plastico con agua+ jabon dentro de la silla. Un motorcillo de limpiabrisas haria circular todo el sistema.

Para controlar ya sea el calentador o la peltier la mejor manera para un camion es un PWM con un mosfet.


----------



## luci8826 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hola, revisando este tema, de calor infrarrojo, me gustaria saber si alguien conoce un sistema de calentamiento pequeño de una area de 10x10, con una temperatura de 30 grados, si es posible realizarlo con carlor infrarrojo, o con que otro sistema se podria realizar, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 26, 2011)

Usá una lámpara común de filamento de 100 watts, clara,  con un diodo 1N4007 en serie y alejala lo necesario para obtener esa temperatura.
Tambien podés agregar al sistema un termostato que te mantenga esa temperatura. Queda a tu criterio y conocimientos.
Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2011)

aquileslor dijo:


> Usá una lámpara común de filamento de 100 watts, clara,  con un diodo 1N4007 en serie y alejala lo necesario para obtener esa temperatura.....



¿ Y que función tiene el diodo ?


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola fogonazo
Con el diodo se reduce la corriente al sacar medio ciclo convirtinendo la lámpara común en una de infrarrojo.
No se si te fijaste que las lámparas de infrarrojo tienen un filamento mas largo para reducir la luz y tratar de dar solo infrarrojo. En realidad solo disminuyen la luz, pero no la pueden eliminar del todo.
Probá, es fácil, con un diodo tendrás una lámpara de infrarrojo barata. Lo he hecho muchas veces.
Y como el compañero necesita poco calor, cualquier lámpara le viene bien.
Te saludo y felicito por la aplicación que le dedicás al foro.


----------



## luci8826 (Nov 27, 2011)

hola gracias por su ayuda, voy a probar con la lampara



oye una pregunta, sabes donde puedo conseguir mas informacion como libros, o tutoriales de calor por medio de infrarrojo, es que he buscado en la red pero se encuentra muy poco, y me parece un tema muy interesante,


----------

